# Some of my best photos



## Azaezl (13 Mar 2008)

I'm really really pleased with myself, despite having no camera skills and having a really old tatty awful camera I managed to take these pics;










































All of them are from my 18G;


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Mar 2008)

Looks really lush and green 

Happy inhabitants and plants all around!

Are the stripey Cories "Sterbay" (spelling?)  They are starting to grow on me.  Cories used to freak me out a bit when I saw them in shops, but I'm comming around to the idea of getting some at some point


----------



## vauxhallmark (13 Mar 2008)

Looking great!


----------



## daniel19831123 (13 Mar 2008)

DevUK said:
			
		

> Looks really lush and green
> 
> Happy inhabitants and plants all around!
> 
> Are the stripey Cories "Sterbay" (spelling?)  They are starting to grow on me.  Cories used to freak me out a bit when I saw them in shops, but I'm comming around to the idea of getting some at some point



They are not sterbai. They are trillineatus. People always seemed to get trillineatus, sterbai and julii wrong. I have yet to see a single LFS that sell actual julii. They always label sterbai as julii


----------



## John Starkey (13 Mar 2008)

Azaezl said:
			
		

> I'm really really pleased with myself, despite having no camera skills and having a really old tatty awful camera I managed to take these pics;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Azazel, very nice pics indeed well done, your setup looks really nice and clean and lovely lush plants, regards john


----------



## Moss Man (13 Mar 2008)

Great pictures and a lovely tank you have their. I love the contrast between the pale sand and the black background, I think it enhances the green on the plants.




> They are not sterbai. They are trillineatus. People always seemed to get trillineatus, sterbai and julii wrong. I have yet to see a single LFS that sell actual julii. They always label sterbai as julii



I know what you mean, although really fish stores should be able to tell C. sterbai and C. trillineatus apart, however I can understand the confusion between C. trillineatus and C. julii, both are very similar.


----------



## Azaezl (13 Mar 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Moss man the background is actually a dark blue water ripple;





On the subject of cory ID sterbai appear to have a dark body with white markings wheras the trilis have a white body with dark markings, they do look similar,visually when comparing the 2 it's very easy.

The difference between juli & trili corys is alot more complicated and the only real way to tell a juli from a trili is to know the exact area the fish was caught. As a general rule julis have small spots and trilis have reticulated lines although you do occasionally get trilis with spots.It's safe to say that 99% of all supposed 'juli' corys are actually mislabelled trilis, if it were truly a juli and the shop / breeder etc could proove it then they could demand a much higher price for them.


----------



## TDI-line (14 Mar 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Mar 2008)

Nice pics  love the cory and shrimp one

Sam


----------



## Azaezl (15 Mar 2008)

Thanks 

I always get good pics from this tank, the inhabitants are very photogenic, wish all my fish were like that, esp. my gold corys, they are so beautiful but very shy.


----------

